# D activator vs crunch lab



## grape juice (Aug 17, 2010)

so like a week ago i put up a thread asking about a bunch of different pickups to put in my rg 1527, i got down to DiMarzio D Activators and Crunchlab and liquifire combo. I did some research and watched some videos. And i could only find 1 video with good quality and the guy had the tone of steve vai so i defiantly like the liquifire. but from the videos i watched the D activator was crunchier and each note had a little more "life" a sort of sizzle over the note that i liked. Ive always bought pickups in sets so, would it be a bad idea to mix and match? like getting a d activator for the bridge and a liquifire for the neck. instead of getting the crunchlab.

also some opinions between the crunchlab and d activator i would love to hear if anyone can help.

Matt


----------



## Hosenbugler (Aug 17, 2010)

I much prefer the Crunch Lab. When I tried a D Activator, it was just too much output for my liking, and it had a lot of high-end and not a lot of mids. The Crunch Lab is more warm and articulate, and it has a lot more midrange, which is what I like.

But, and I cannot stress this enough, you must _*always*_ try before you buy. You may prefer the sound of the D Activator now, but YouTube videos can be (and 9 times out of 10 are) very misleading.


----------



## littlephil (Aug 17, 2010)

Hosenbugler said:


> But, and I cannot stress this enough, you must _*always*_ try before you buy.


While I agree with you, thats almost impossible with pickups. Even if you can find 2 guitars with the pickups you're looking for, chances are they will be quite different, so its not the same as testing them in the guitar they'll be installed in.
That said, Dimarzio has an exchange policy, so if you were looking to upgrade your neck pickup too, you could buy the CrunchLab and D-Activator and try both out, then return whichever you like less and exchange it for the neck pickup you wanted.

PS ^You wouldn't happen to be a Bill Bailey fan, would you


----------



## grape juice (Aug 18, 2010)

littlephil said:


> While I agree with you, thats almost impossible with pickups. Even if you can find 2 guitars with the pickups you're looking for, chances are they will be quite different, so its not the same as testing them in the guitar they'll be installed in.
> That said, Dimarzio has an exchange policy, so if you were looking to upgrade your neck pickup too, you could buy the CrunchLab and D-Activator and try both out, then return whichever you like less and exchange it for the neck pickup you wanted.
> 
> PS ^You wouldn't happen to be a Bill Bailey fan, would you





no ive never really heard of him honestly... why?


----------



## littlephil (Aug 18, 2010)

I was actually asking Hosenbugler. His username tipped me off.


----------



## Hosenbugler (Aug 18, 2010)

littlephil said:


> You wouldn't happen to be a Bill Bailey fan, would you



Finally, someone who understands where I get my username from!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 18, 2010)

I use the crunchlab liquifire combo. The Liquifire is by FAR one of the best pickups ive ever used. The crunchlab is alot of fun. its alot warmer than the D activator i tried. Ive never tried the D Activator X, so thats maybe an option for you.

but the CL and LF combo is really a match made in heaven. I agree with you on the Dact, very bright and simply too much output.


----------

